
PM7 platform - galeriks
https://pm7.com/
======
galeriks
PM7 platform reduces expenses for growth and boosts retention with a flexible
system of rewards for users. It works like a word-of-mouth marketing when
users keep spreading the word about apps getting bonuses for installs and for
friends' purchases. It goes viral and never stops.

